# Can anyone suggest a DIY alarm system



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Can anyone suggest a DIY alarm system to fit to my Swift Sundance Motorhome
I want to be able to monitor the cab doors and also have a PIR to monitor the living area.

Termie


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi termie,

sorry, but i am gonna have to have a giggle-
8O how about pepsi cans (if you use full ones they might come in handy to drink after you've nabbed your intruder-but i would suggest only a couple-as the noise they make is substantially reduced because there full(heh!) string these up using old trainer laces (these are longer than shoe ones!) between the two doors, and carefully position a mirror in the middle pointing to the back of the van, to enhance this very technical set up you could have strategic mirrors placed eslewhere in the van,(not the toilet compartment for obvious reasons). and hey presto just what you wanted , doors guarded and internal lounge covered! this probably hasn.t helped you at all but i hope you had a giggle reading it, happy travels Raine :lol:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Termie,
If you look in a DIY store ie B & Q there are many systems that are modular, wireless are probably best for you, the systems are from basic with add ons for extending the area etc. I would have thought an outlay at max of £150 would result in you getting what you are explaining.
Regards Malc


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

IMHO you should only fit an insurance company approved system, but if you just want to make a noise if broken into follow the previous post.

In my experiance not many people take notice to alarms.

The main thing to do is to protect the vehicle to prevent entry, by fitting extra locks or security devices. My main area of concern is if me and my family are parked up away from a recognised site and are fast asleep and somebody tries to break in.

Vans can be replaced (by the insurance company if fitted with an approved alarm) lives or health cannot.

Just a personal point of view.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Some of the bigger Halfords have some similar bits and pieces to B&Q but for vehicles. Must admit though I am happy to have a go at just about anything but vehicle alarm systems I stay well away from.

(Bad expierience with an immobiliser many years ago  )

I'm sure someone out there has done a (sensible) system on their van and will be along shortly.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

PJKRacing said:


> Vans can be replaced (by the insurance company if fitted with an approved alarm) lives or health cannot.


Totally agree. There is nothing in the van that I would miss except for my wife. (all say aaaahhhhh).


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

For when I am on board alone there is nothing to beat a male spotty dog who loves his mum.  
Polo has a very deep loud bark, would probably not let anyone over the threshhold who he thought might pose a threat to me, plus he doubles up as a hot water bottle and alarm clock. 8) 8) 
Unbeatable.

Gill
PS The bitches are useless, they would probably greet an intruder with enthusiasm, lick them to bits then put the kettle on :roll:


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all
Centainly the wireless type does sound appealing, dont know how long the batteries will last mind.
I was thinking about a 12V system that had a minimal current consumption and would thus connect to either the vehicle electrics
or the leisure battery.
So idealy I suppose what I want is a car alarm with a PIR sensor for the living area.
I totaly agree that the first step is to stop anyone breaking in, but there are so many points of entry that are easy to get in, ie windows where there does not seem to be a security product for.

Termie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*DIY alarm system*

My alarm system came from Maplin. Very reasonable and it was expandable to include a PIR.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: DIY alarm system*



rowley said:


> My alarm system came from Maplin. Very reasonable and it was expandable to include a PIR.


Ah! yes Maplin, They have a huge store near us and they do loads of great stuff but for some reason I always forget about them!

Always good service as well......


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Ah!!! Yes I forgot about them also
There is a Maplin at Gateshead Metro Centre near to me
I'll give them a go

Thanks

Termie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

PJKRacing said:


> My main area of concern is if me and my family are parked up away from a recognised site and are fast asleep and somebody tries to break in.
> Pete


We had the same concern.
Vanbitz fitted our system and the standard type allows a night setting of the alarm which protects the doors but switches off the interior sensor to allow inside movement. (Also useful for leaving the van during the day with an animal inside.)
As an extra we had a very short range sensor added which when switched on in night mode will sense movement in the cab while allowing free movement in the body of the mh.

This is somrthing they had never been asked for previous to our request but we thiught it essential bearing in mind that when sleeping, our heads are over 5 metres from the cab.


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

I am going to apologise up front, because I can not see what you are trying to achieve here. A non insurance approved system will only make a noise, in my experience a car alarm fitted with a PIR will go off almost every time a movement is detected even if the movement is through the plastic windows.

Car alarms also usually detect pressure changes within the vehicle (vans are vented for safety). Or they rely on Ultrasonic's for movement detection this has a limited range; IMHO this is no good in an average motorhome.

If you are serious about alarming the vehicle spend the extra and get a approved motorhome system fitted that can provide protection for the vehicle even when you are asleep inside, a modified car system can not provide this as far as I am aware.

There are a number of systems and suppliers available I am sure you will get recommendations from fellow users of this forum.

I feel motorhome is more than just a vehicle; it is your home, lifestyle and motor vehicle rolled in to one, give it the protection it and you deserve and fit properly designed alarm and security systems.

Sorry to go on but it is a subject I feel very strongly about due to bitter experiences.
Regards

Pete


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

I take your point PJK but a DIY fitted alarm is not nessesarily inferior to a proffesionaly fitted alarm
I have fitted many alarm systems in my time for both home and auto use
The biggest problems I find with unreliable alarm systems is in the quality of the installation. This applies to both so called proffesionaly fitted alarms as well as diy.
You may not be aware that insurance backed alarm systems can be bought supply only, but some insurance companies insist they are proffesionaly fitted in order to gain a discount.
I must admit though I am an Electronics Technician and as such some installations may be beyond the average DIYer.
Anyway thanks for your comments
Much appreciated.

Termie


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about this, but I'm on my hobby horse now
Pete mate
you say that all a DIY installed alarm does is make a noise
I totally agree
But lets look at the other options
It seems to me to be impossible to stop anyone breaking in, armed with little more than a screwdriver, as the caravan type windows could be bypassed with little more than a meccano set tool kit.
A;so the cab windows on Ducato based motorhomes are even easier to break into.
So lets assume that failing armoured bars covering all doors and windows, we can not stop anyone getting in that really wants to get in, what can we do.
well we can imobilise the vehicle (allready fitted as standard on most recent vans) or we can make as much noise as possible to scare the thief away (the main use of an alarm) or fit a visual deterent (steering wheel lock etc) may put the thief off but wont draw attention.
To my way of thinking if someone breaks into your van while your asleep and an alarm goes off it will have much more effect than any of the other measures mentioned.

Termie


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

It sounds like we agree on most points, the main reason I say get an insurance approved system fitted is if that you suffer loss they pay out, you may struggle with a DIY system. It maybe possible for you to buy an approved system and fit it yourself, I would check with your insurers if that would be acceptable.

My insurers wanted to see a copy of my fitting certificate before insuring my new van this year! I think this will become more commonplace, as many insurers are now offering a sliding scale of discounts depending upon what system is fitted. 

IMHO Motorhome insurance is cheap when you consider the value of the unit and possessions within; I can understand them trying to ensure that the unit is protected.

I have wild camped and parked Motorhomes across the UK and Europe and feel security is more than just locks and physical barriers. There are many other considerations, that’s a whole new topic.

Just a few items we now use:

•A strap across both cab doors so that they can not be opened.

•The Fiamma Security handle across the caravan door, this is also useful for mother when getting in and out of the van.

•A carbon monoxide/smoke alarm with voice alert (this may have saved our life this year).

•Sleeping gas alarm linked to the alarm system.

•When wild camping we have a small PIR activated light we hang on the side of the van just as a deterrent. Do not know if it would deter but it makes me feel better.

Pete


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

PJKRacing said:


> Just a few items we now use:
> •A strap across both cab doors so that they can not be opened.
> •The Fiamma Security handle across the caravan door, this is also useful for mother when getting in and out of the van.
> •A carbon monoxide/smoke alarm with voice alert (this may have saved our life this year).
> ...


Hi Pete, We are just going through all this in preparation of taking delivery of new van in September. You say the carbon monxide/smoke alarm may have saved your life which one (carbon or smoke) and how? We have just purchased a carbon monoxide alarm from B&Q seems a really nice unit (battery powered). We are having a narcotic alarm fitted to the main alarm system. I have thought about the door straps but couldn't anybody getting passed the door windows just cut the straps or am I missing something? Speak soon, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I fitted two sounders to my last motorhome - the usual , 115db self-powered one under the bonnet, and a second, also self-powered, inside the cab, in a bugger of a position, right up under the dash.

When the ultrasonic alarm went off, it was impossible, and I mean impossible, to stay within the 'van, the noise was so great. It wasn't just painful, it was also totally disorientating. It meant that no thief could utilise the three or four minutes that they reckon they're safe to rifle the 'van, nor could anyone (apart from someone completely and utterly stone deaf!) steal the 'van and deal with the alarm in a more secluded location. It was a brilliant idea, and I'm going to do the same on my new 'van. :thumbright:

Barry


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the good advice everyone
Much appreciated

Termie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Suitable Motorcaravan Alarm - Security*

I recently purchased a Lunar Roadstar which is lightly larger than a Sundance. To provide adequate security I have fitted 2 separate alarm systems. Firstly, a Sparkrite ultrasonic alarm system which cost about £60 from argos. The Sparkrite primarily provides protestion for the cab area. However, the ultrasonic detector covers most of the living area and sounds immediately the main door is opened. In addition, I have also installed a SAS motorcaravan alarm (cost aproximately £100) which has an infra red sensor and to which I have fitted reed switches to all the windows. I was able to conceal all the wiring by dropping the wiring down from the cupboards. The advantage in using 2 systems is that not only do the sensors overlap but it would mean that at least one alarm would continue to sound whilst attempts are made to disable the other. I have had one or 2 teething problems which hopefully are now resolved.

As comment has been made, the alarms only provide an audible deterrent which will not necessarily prevent smash and grab theft when parked in remote locations. I have fitted 2 security locking bolts to the cab doors which were cheaply purchased in Spain on holiday. In addition, I have fitted a fiamma cab lock (cost £49) to the main door. This is a very well designed product.

I use a heavy duty wheel clamp to prevent theft next to my home. However, this is too heavy to take on tour. After checking products available I am going to buy a Bulldog clamp which is relatively small and very secure (if locking wheel bolts are used.) The last item is a cover for the rear ladder. I have decided to make a cover from UPVC sheet which can be bought from suppliers of facia board cladding.

I hope this gives a basis for considering how to resolve the lack of security in anew motorhome.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suitable Motorcaravan Alarm - Security*



terver said:


> I use a heavy duty wheel clamp to prevent theft next to my home. However, this is too heavy to take on tour. After checking products available I am going to buy a Bulldog clamp which is relatively small and very secure (if locking wheel bolts are used.) The last item is a cover for the rear ladder. I have decided to make a cover from UPVC sheet which can be bought from suppliers of facia board cladding.
> 
> I hope this gives a basis for considering how to resolve the lack of security in anew motorhome.


Talking of wheels.
When on holiday in June we were talking to a twin-axle caravan owner who had recently suffered a stolen outfit.
In order to get insurance on his new caravan his insurer had insisted on a range of measures which included among others fitting small, about 2 inches square yellow lockable units to the valve of each wheel.
The purpose was to fully deflate the tyre within a few yards should the caravan be moved.
That's supposing the thieves got the wheel clamps off.

I had never seen these before, can they be obtained for a motorhome?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

termie said:


> lock etc) To my way of thinking if someone breaks into your van while your asleep and an alarm goes off it will have much more effect than any of the other measures mentioned.
> 
> Termie


I have an alarm (wireless PIR type) for use when the van is on the drive at home, it is part of the house system, but your suggestion has got me thinking that even if you don't have entry alarm fitted for use while travelling, a simple panic alarm ( 9v Handbag/belt type ) fitted somewhere handy to where I sleep may frighten off an intruder. I think I saw a suggestion in a magazine showing it fitted to the door so that the opening of the door pulled out the pin and set off the alarm.

Mike


----------

